# Vapehyper any good?



## Milan (4/11/17)

Has anyone hade bad experiences with vapehyper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/11/17)

Only great service and good prices.

My goto vendor for diy concentrates.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/17)

Milan said:


> Has anyone hade bad experiences with vapehyper?


Not a single bad experience ... awesome service

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Milan (4/11/17)

Awesome, thanks
Love their price on drag and 25r batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/11/17)

Milan said:


> Awesome, thanks
> Love their price on drag and 25r batteries.



Welcome to the forum @Milan 

You can check out reviews of Vape Hyper at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-hyper-retailer-reviews.t33521/

That section also contains reviews of many other local retailers. Have a look. Just click on the parent node of that thread linked above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/11/17)

Milan said:


> Has anyone hade bad experiences with vapehyper?



One of the best vendors out there and great service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (4/11/17)

Definitely a great vendor.
Quick, effective service, timely delivery
And very compatible prices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larry (8/11/17)

Great vendor and great prices! Only positive experiences from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

